# Gildenhomepage



## DinViesel (28. Juni 2007)

Ich glaub mit meinem Blog erreich ich weiniger Leute, deswegen hier mal nen eigener Threat zu dem Thema Gildenhomepage.

Nachdem wir eine neue Gilde gegründet haben und nun auch mal wieder eine Homepage brauchen wollte ich in die Runde fragen was Ihr bisher so an CMS, Foren, Roster, DKP, RaidPlanern etc. verwendet....

Zum Hintergrund, bei meiner letzten Gildenseite (vor BC) habe ich einen OldSchool-Frameset als Startseite hingelegt (jaja lame ich weiß, Divs sind die neuen Frames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und dort je einen Frame für das Menu, eine TS-Übersicht und ein Mainfenster definiert - war hässlich aber hat gefunzt. 
Als Forensoftware war ein SimpleMachines Forum installiert, das ich seither für die beste kostenlose Forensoftware halte die wo ich je gesehen habe. 1a Wartbarkeit, Rechteverwaltung und einen hübschen WoW-Skin. 
Einziger Nachteil: SMF ist ein Forum mit Kalenderfunktion ohne die CMS-Komponenten wie phpBB+ oder Dragonfly. Auch ist es noch ein Geheimtipp und dementsprechend gibt es weniger Bridges zu gängigen WoW-Tools wie eqDKP.

Aber das soll dieses mal besser und vor Allem hübscher werden, deswegen habe ich mal ein bisschen rumgestöbert und mich auf die Suche nach einem CMS gemacht - das ich in Mambo oder dem Derivat Joombla meine gefunden zu haben. Mein Plan für die Seite ist es folgende "Services" einzubinden:
CMS mit Newsmeldungen, Beiträgen, Gildenblog...
Forum - vorzugsweide SMF, weil es einfach nur gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eqDKP+ - ich mochte als ich die letzte Seite gamacht habe das eqDKP+ von Corgan & wallenium weil es Spaß gemacht hat damit Raids zu analysieren, Statistiken auszulesen undundund... Auch wenn wir noch keine DKP brauchen - so mag ich doch die Logbuchfunktion der Raids um einfach zu sehen, wer wann dabei war, wann welcher Boss gelegt wurde etc. außerdem ist im eqDKP+ auch ein:
Raidplaner, klar man muss wissen wer wann kommt
WoW-Roster - HMMMMMMM! Braucht man den noch in Zeiten von Arsenal und Buffed? (würde mich mal eure Meinung interessieren)
Alle Punkte sollten für die Gildies mit einem Forenaccount erreichbar sein und die Komponenten würde ich gerne (weil ich fauler und sehr schlechter Coder bin) gerne über vorgefertigte Bridges miteinander verbinden. Deswegen frage ich euch, die ihr der World of Menschcraft den Beruf Web-Meisterrei betreibt - was habt ihr so an schönen Rezepten

Freu mich auf eure Antworten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deDin

-----
Edith hat mir gesagt ich hab gar nicht geschrieben, dass wir WoW spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (15. August 2007)

Ich suche derzeit nach sowas ähnlichem... Ein Freund nannte mir einen Anbieter wo man all das umsonst bekäme also Forum Planer etc (wird von denen gestellt, keine scripts), ich war auf der Seite schon drauf weiss den Link aber nicht mehr.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynda (16. August 2007)

Auch meine Gilde plant eine Homepage auf die Beine zu stellen,
allerdings frage ich mich dann wieder: WOZU?
wir haben TS, viele sind bei buffed angemeldet, wir haben unsere Gildeninfos direkt im Spiel...

Vielleicht wenn ich was Gutes finde, werde die HP doch in die Tat umsetzen...
Würd mich über Vorschläge auch sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (16. August 2007)

Wenn es dein erstes CMS ist, würde ich dir CMS made simple empfehlen, da kann man sich schön in die Materie einarbeiten. Habe ich z. Bsp. bei meinem letzten Projekt (Wer gucken mag) verwendet.


----------



## ~Hermîne~ (16. August 2007)

Cynda schrieb:


> Auch meine Gilde plant eine Homepage auf die Beine zu stellen,
> allerdings frage ich mich dann wieder: WOZU?
> wir haben TS, viele sind bei buffed angemeldet, wir haben unsere Gildeninfos direkt im Spiel...
> 
> ...



man kann raids, instanzen planen
über skillungen sich unterhalten
auch mal dem unmut platz machen
plattform für bewerbungen
man erreicht einfach alle auch die, die nicht da sind!

und was ich auch recht wichtig finde man kann sich auch mal über die welt außerhalb von wow unterhalten!
gildentreffen etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (16. August 2007)

~Hermîne~ schrieb:


> man kann raids, instanzen planen
> über skillungen sich unterhalten
> auch mal dem unmut platz machen
> plattform für bewerbungen
> ...



Ich schau auf deine Signatur und denke mir - was für ein Freak.


----------



## ~Hermîne~ (16. August 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich schau auf deine Signatur und denke mir - was für ein Freak.



y freak?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (16. August 2007)

~Hermîne~ schrieb:


> y freak?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SCNR

Ich lese zu viel im DnT-Forum...


----------



## Noxiel (16. August 2007)

Was macht der TYP DA....*niaaargh*
_kurz das Alter vom Emma Watson recherchiert.....Ok passt gerade noch_
WEG MIT DEM KOPF.....


----------



## ~Hermîne~ (16. August 2007)

hm
ich verstehe das freak leider noch nicht! ich kannte das gif bis ebend nicht!

sorry ich verstehs net bitte erklär kurz!
ja der name hat was mitm banner zu tun und weiter?



Noxiel schrieb:


> Was macht der TYP DA....*niaaargh*
> _kurz das Alter vom Emma Watson recherchiert.....Ok passt gerade noch_
> WEG MIT DEM KOPF.....



17  15.april next year 18
wie gut ich mir meinen Geburtstag doch merken kann^^


----------



## Noxiel (16. August 2007)

Pfui, ich hab mich verzählt. Ne, dann kann der Kopf da ruhig bleiben.


----------



## ~Hermîne~ (16. August 2007)

an was hier alle schon wieder denken -_-


----------



## Lorille (16. August 2007)

Ah, das DnT-Forum *schwärm*


----------



## Meister Obolon (29. August 2007)

Ich hoffe das gibt keinen Ärger, aber bei egames.de gibts Clan-/Gilden Pages umsonst. Der Aufbau ist zwar ein Baukasten System, aber das designen mit eigenen JPGs und so ist klasse.

Es gibt da eigene Foren, gesperrte Foren für Mitglieder, Taskplaner (Kalender), Newsmeldungen usw.
Auch kann man den aktuellen TS-Status einblenden lassen usw!

Ich hatte mal eine GW-Gilde, das war echt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimliv (10. Juni 2008)

*hi ich kann euch kostenlose Gildenhomepages erstellen, welche auf dem ilch script basieren!*

das header img könnt ihr natürlich selbst gestalten!

seiten die ich anderen bereits erstellt habe:

Beispiel

Meine eigene seite:

(gildenhompage)

am besten ihr schreibt mich bei interesse über Meine e-mail Adresse an

mfg kimliv


----------



## poTTo (11. Juni 2008)

sauber, der Thread ist fast ein Jahr alt

-> search googlepicturedumb = ALT Button 

Kritik :

Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, dann bastel und scripte ich doch lieber selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

